# Buck and doe fighting



## bunnylover (Nov 1, 2007)

I put one of my does in with the buck and they start fighting like crazy! This has happened 3 times, buck has bred with 2 other does, but this doe is a first timer. Today was the worst, they were both bleeding by the time I got them seperated. The buck has what looks like 2 bites and a hard scratch bleeding, and the doe had bite marks and her nose was split open.  I am at a loss. I would try her with a different buck if I had one. Is it possible that some pairs of rabbits just hate each other? The doe is definately old enough, she is a month older than the buck. Any advice?


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Don't put them together till she is in heat. Turn her over and check to see if she is really purple. Before you put them together.
Some does mature later than others. I keep a rest board on hand to seperate them when they get like that.
Once she is bred she should breed better from now on, if not you may have to cull her.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Uh - I assume you have checked and rechecked for signs that the Sex Change Fairy has visited.

If you are 100% sure you have a doe, perhaps giving them more room for their dates would help... an exercise pen rather than a cage.

My only other suggestion involves a roasting pan and a hot oven... but maybe someone else has a better idea.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I have occasionally put a reluctant doe in a cage next to the buck's cage, where they could get a bit better acquainted before breeding. Usually you can see some kind of increased interest on the doe's part within a few days and will try putting her in with the buck at that point.


----------



## Beaniemom (May 25, 2007)

I second double checking...Been there done that, tried to breed two bucks together, yeah, did not go so well.

Other than table breeding, which may just get you bit instead of the buck, I dunno. Some of mine are crabby about it if they're not ready, but none of the does attack the buck (as long as they are still does, that is!)


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Double check the sex. Sounds like you've got 2 bucks. 

If the one really is a doe then do what SFM says. Some does need a little romancing before they get bred, and do try putting them together in a large play yard if you can. Have a broom on hand to separate them if they fight again.


----------



## bunnylover (Nov 1, 2007)

Darn it!! My beautiful doe is a BUCK!!! Poor little thing. He used to be so calm, and now if I try to handle him or pet him he just runs to the back of the cage and gives me hurt looks. I feel terrible for putting him with the other buck, but I didn't know! Poor thing, his nose was split open and it still looks pretty mangled. I bought him as a doe when he was younger, and checked him again a few weeks ago and still thought he was a doe. Now I have to decide which buck to keep, solid castor or broken castor. They are both absolutely gorgeous! And I also need to start shopping for another doe. I have only one other breeding age rex doe, she's Opal. And my solid castor Rex buck isn't breeding age just yet, so I bred this Opal doe just a few days ago to the Californian buck (thought she might get too fat and lazy) so now I have to wait for her to kindle this mutt litter before I can use either of my Rex bucks. Funny, I never saw the Sex Change Fairy. What does he look like, anyway? LOL Thanks to all for suggesting that I check again! I would of never thought of that...


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Oh, my ... well, at least you know!

Have to admit we had a visit from the Sex Change Fairy this year too ... I'd kept what I 'thought' was a broken opal buck, a broken castor doe and solid opal doe from the first purebred Rex litter.

However, when I got ready to move them from the "community" cage at 12 weeks I double checked, and seems as if the solid opal doe ... wasn't ...


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

That sneaky, no-good, rotten, very bad Sex Change Fairy! :wizard:


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

My "Bobby" was "Sally Jo". Till the sex fairy came.
But I still like him.
If it's like mini lops, it's better to keep a solid buck. That way you can havee both solid and broken does with out getting charlies.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

No one knows what the sex change fairy looks like. If they did the fairy would look like roadkill. LOL 

Around here if my dd falls in love with it, it is male. Never fails!


----------

